# Indain Ice



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

just got back from fishing in mi. terrible drive home. now i'm thinking of heading back out...my wife is so not happy! called bass pro at indain this morning. she said there have been a few guys fishing at moundwood today on 2"...yikes! not for me. i think i might head up in the morning and try to fish long island. probably a little more ice up there. anyone been there and know of the ice conditions?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

> 8:30 AM - ICE ON THE LAKE VARIES GREATLY IN THICKNESS RANGING FROM 0" TO 3". MOST OF THE ICE IS SNOW COVERED AND SMOOTH BUT THE LAKE CURRENT OPENED INTERESTING WATER PATHS THROUGH THE ICE ON THE MAIN LAKE AND THESE AREAS HAVE VERY THIN TO NO ICE. SNOW ACCUMULATION IS 1". CAUTION SHOULD BE USED ON CHANNELS FOR ICE FISHING. BEWARE OF AREAS WHERE GEESE ARE GATHERED AND WHERE HOMEOWNERS RUN AERATORS AROUND DOCKS. SOME AERATORS OPEN THE WATER BEYOND THE HOMEOWNERS DOCK. THERE MAY BE A THIN LAYER OF ICE IN THESE AREAS. THE ICE IS UNSAFE FOR SNOWMOBILING. WIND TODAY IS FROM THE EAST AT 14 MPH. IT FEELS LIKE 28 DEGREES. VISIBILITY IS 4 MILES. THE BAROMETER IS 29.94 AND FALLING RAPIDLY. THE LAKE IS AT NORMAL POOL (AS MEASURED AT THE SPILLWAY).


From IL.COM site.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Heard there was 2 '' at Long Island, Thursday with guys on the ice.


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

We fished Long Island today from 11:00 am till 2:00. We had 3" of ice .Only had 1 small fish and 2 other bites.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im guessing after the deep freeze coming that it should be in the 4 inch range on most areas by friday. And im sure by next weekend the lake will be CROWDED!!!! Be safe, Indian is notorious for having weakspots in areas you wouldn't expect.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

We are going to meander our way up that way tomorrow to check things out... If its safe we'll fish... if its not i'm coming back home....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

wish we would have went to Indian.. we had a buddy fish it today and didn't get any fish until 4:30 and they limited out and threw back some . biggest saugeye was 6 lbs! they said it had 3 inches of ice.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

4:30 am...heading that way. i'll fish till dark if i can find any safe ice. i'll let you know what i find out.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the Baitshop up there and she told me Moundwood and Long are safe and people are on them - People are heading back to blackhawk NOW, but haven't gotten word yet if its good to fish.

She said ice is between 3-4" more leaning toward the 3" side of things. I'm packing up now and will be heading up there.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

Heading for the lake now hope there's safe ice all we brought was the ice gear.
I'll post my findings were off the ice. BFD


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sitting on moundwood right now. about 3 in of ice and over 60 people on the ice with more showing up... not heard of any fish being caught ..

reporting live from on the ice...

perchy out


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man that lake is always a zoo at first ice. espcially on a weekend.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

The real question is " How is the parking?" Looks like I will be heading up during the week.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah the access stinks there. If I were a local near a good area, I would charge people to access the lake from my yard, and make good money....
nahhh what am I saying, I would save the good spot all for my self


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

parking lot was packed.. 1st time I've ever been to moundwood so I can't tell you if there was aot of people there or not compared to normal...

ran into a guy who I forgot to ask his name.. I'm sure I will run into him at buckeye next week and also saw chop out there..

heard some rubblings of eyes starting to move in at 545 but no heater or light for shanty.. no bites either...

flasher showed some life 2 times but no takers...


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

did u guys have any trouble finding bait we were up there last weekend and couldn't find a minnow anywhere. here around the springfield area no one has a spike, mouse,minnow or wax worm. just wondering if it's a local thing or if it's up at indian lake too.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Fish were there Friday thick. Crazy4Smallmouth and i were sitting in vans watching the destruction there were 10-12 guys on ice all busting fish. We could not handle it any longer i called guy i know on ice and said to drill me a hole. There was 2 1/2" of hard ice. Caught 9 and lost 3 at the hole Jeff got a limit as well on his first ice fishing atempt we was loving it. Locals said fish would be gone fast with all the guys showing up for weekend and sounds pretty much like what happened. Heres pic of my limit all on vibe 3/16th clown.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Fish were there Friday thick. CrazyforSmallmouth and i were sitting in vans watching the destruction there were 10-12 guys on ice all busting fish. We could not handle it any longer i called guy i know on ice and said to drill me a hole. There was 2 1/2" of hard ice. Caught 9 and lost 3 at the hole Jeff got a limit as well on his first ice fishing atempt we was loving it. Locals said fish would be gone fast with all the guys showing up for weekend and sounds pretty much like what happened. Heres pic of my limit all on vibe 3/16th clown.


Do you ever not catch fish? I'm gonna have to hook up with you at IL sometime soon and you can show me how its done... 

Good Catch... Was this your 1st time also?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

crappies4ever said:


> did u guys have any trouble finding bait we were up there last weekend and couldn't find a minnow anywhere. here around the springfield area no one has a spike, mouse,minnow or wax worm. just wondering if it's a local thing or if it's up at indian lake too.


The Bass Pro had Crappie minnows only, no bass... I hope *HOPE* we don't have trouble finding bass minnows this winter.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was my second time was on ice once late febuary last year got a limit came back next day ice was gone!! I had my jerkbait spinning rod only so was standing pretty far away from hole was fun bringing them in on that long rod.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

fished long island from 7:15 until dark. came away with 2 keeper eyes and 15 keeper gills. only had to throw back 4 dink fish all day. there were more eyes being caught there than i would have expected. saw a guy catch a really good one...wish it was mine. fishing was hard and slow for the most part. eye bite only in the late afternoon for most including myself. the gills really turned on around noon to 1:30 or so...thats when the morning crowd kind of scattered and before the afternoon crowd got there...maybe something to that??? fishing pressure was VERY heavy. i think if i get back there this week i'll try and go mid-week instead of the weekend. next weekend will probably be nuts. most holes i drilled were a solid 3" thick...good hard ice. i got in one spot later in the afternoon that was only 2" at best with slush on top...got away from there quickly...it was only 20 feet from where i had been fishing most of the early afternoon. be careful guys. everyone seems to be pushing the limit of safety out there. i heard a good report from the north side as well but i didn't get over there...did hear the ice was really nice over there.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

ran into a guy who I forgot to ask his name.. I'm sure I will run into him at buckeye next week and also saw chop out there..


Hey perchy it was nice meeting you and you dad.I will see probably see you next weekend at buckeye. hope the fishing's better though . I seen a few 
fish caught but they were not caught until 5:00 or so.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

hey troy, ive still got your number. If I get into them good sometime and ive got a spot in the shanty ill give you a buzz. Show you what you are missing!
Extra flasher too!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Like Perchy said we hit Moundwood yesterday afternoon. ABout 50-60 guys on the ice. Fishing was slow. Everyone we saw was fishing for eyes and we only saw about 8 caught all afternoon. We stayed until dark and the bite never happened. Looks good for the rest of the week.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Josh i will be waiting for the call!!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Blackhawk will be a couple days. Tried to get back to Lucy's through the weeds and around the other way up the channel. Both ways only had about 1 1/2". That was Sunday afternoon. Ended up fishing Long Island and Moundwood.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

OOPs!

Blackhawk will be a couple days. Tried to get back to Lucy's through the weeds and around the other way up the channel. Both ways only had about 1 1/2". That was Sunday afternoon. Ended up fishing Long Island and Moundwood.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Hit moundwood sunday morning ~ 8:30am. Lots of anglers & equipment coming off the ice as I was heading out. Met up with Ying6 and EE who were there before sunrise. 2 sml eyes total. Left ~ 10:30am.

All that noise from sleds & gear being pulled across the ice can't possibly be good for the bite. Next time I'll avoid the community holes after sun up.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucy's pond should be good by mid week already been people out catching them in the pond. I am going to hit LI wed in the morning and try some new spots thurs when my skinny fishing buddy is going with me.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Fishslime...Look's and sounds like you have a honey hole ...Nice mess of fish ...someone is going to eat good...By the way where is Indian Lake located...Not that I am comming down just curious.....Jim.....


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...Fishslime...Look's and sounds like you have a honey hole ...Nice mess of fish ...someone is going to eat good...By the way where is Indian Lake located...Not that I am comming down just curious.....Jim.....


The official town is called Lake View - Its off of 33 in northwestern/central Ohio.

About 45 mins southeast of Lake St. Marys.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Check it out,,,, indianlake.com


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

4 guys sitting out at Moundwood around 3, 3:30 to cold for me to get out and check the thickness.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

fished long island all day today. Slow and steady bite all day. Until 3:30
then nothing at all, no marks, no bites. Brought home some decent gills, 1 crappie , 1 small eye. No one else caught any eyes today that I saw. Lost 2 really good crappie at the hole today, 1 may have been my OHIO Personal best. I caught all the keepers today on a small vertical tungsten jig, wth one of the red plastic tails that I make. Half with a spike added, half without.

Ice was 3.5 inches. with much thinner areas nearby. Lots of people fishing.
It was great to finally watch the vex light up after a year. 

Driving back to columbus was interesting. It was snowing so hard. I was following a school bus and on two different occasions I couldn't see its taillights at 30yards!!! I couldn't even see the road I was driving on was for half an hour. I don't mean because it was covered in snow. I mean because all the snow in the air prevented me from seeing how much snow was on the road!!!

*BE ADVISED the baits shops in the area are out of minnows!!!!!!!
not supposed to get any until wed or thrus.*


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Joshy you fish north or south side of road. Was going to check ice on the south side in the morning. Thanks Simon


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they are fishing north and south. but dont stray to far just yet. I was fishing the south side along with about 50 other guys throughout the day.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

fished long island from 7:00 to 1:45. nice brisk morning with 5-10 degree temps and 3" to 4" of light fluffy snow falling in the am hours...no wind. it was a beautiful morning! slow, slow, slow bite. got a few gills. only a handfull of guys out there today...they all had the same kind of catch. ice is starting to firm up nicely. 4" to 4 1/2" almost everywhere. i wondered out of the normal area on the south side and took a ice hike to that other good spot (that was for you BJ). fishing was slow there too, but the ice is starting to get ready!...mostly 3" over threre. still some bad spots out there if you wonder too far...be careful and spud you way when you wonder around.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sounds good. over 1,000 views on this thread already! Looks like the weekend circus is about to begin.

Sounds like I might be able to go somewhere else on the lake If I get up there in the next few days.

thanks again for the minnows. Ill keep you up to date.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mikes has minnows if needed. There was more snow than ice on the lake when I left. I think the ice is starting to sag. Water was coming out of holes by 3. Hopefully with the temps it will firm up. Marked a lot of fish but caught few. 2'' clear ice with 2'' white ice with 6'' of snow on top. All gills caught today about 40.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

anybody on the lake today? Im thinking of heading up in the morning and I wondered how bad the snow messed up the ice.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Joshy, if you went Friday how was the ice? Lot of snow on the ice?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

no i fished my dads pond here in c-bus.

The ice here was not good at all. 1 acre pond with only 1-1.5 inches of clear ice with 2-3 inches of white refrozen snow on top. that was at best. most of the pond was only in the 2-3 inch total range. AMAZING based on the temps we have had.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I was out there Sat. with a friend of mine and his nephew. Ice was a good 4-6 inches with about 1-2 inches of snow on top.

Saw about 5 shanties out. We talked to an owner of a baitshop and he said people we're just slaughtering them on Friday. So we had our hopes up. Talked to people out on the ice and they said they bite is dead.

We managed 1 on wax worms. Had a few nip at some GULP stuff.

Will most likely be out there again soon. Spent over a couple hundred dollars on buying some stuff.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

If the baitshop owner you talked to is the one I am thinking of, they are always slaughtering them. That guy never gives a negative report, helps to sell more bait


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

haha that's what i usually think, but when we go to Long Island, a lot of the guys that were there were saying that the day before, everyone was catching them left and right.

I still think i need more knowledge about ice fishing before i seriously commit to it. lol


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

ajangsta04 said:


> I was out there Sat. with a friend of mine and his nephew. Ice was a good 4-6 inches with about 1-2 inches of snow on top.
> 
> Saw about 5 shanties out. We talked to an owner of a baitshop and he said people we're just slaughtering them on Friday. So we had our hopes up. Talked to people out on the ice and they said they bite is dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im sure they are talking about genes marine.

I like gene, I don't think he lies about reports at all. I think he just only hears the good ones. Its not like people are coming in there bragging about how they got skunked. Hes just passing on the positive info that he has gotten.

The thing about ice fishing and indian lake in particular. Is ive seen guys all the time just a few feet from me complaining about how bad the fishing is, while im in my shanty killing the fish. Good reports happen all the time. Ive learned not to go chasing after a good report because 9 times out of 10 by the time you get there its over and everyone else is trying to reproduce the results that they heard about also. Its not like your on lake erie and everyone can go follow a huge school of fish around. Indian is shallow, with small spots that hold fish, and alot of pressure will quickly push the fish somewhere else or give them lockjaw.

Ive said this before. try something new. Try a new spot. MAKE YOUR OWN REPORT!

Thats what I plan on doing tomorrow morning. Im taking a friend out who has never been on the ice, and almost never fishes so it should be interesting.
Ill be in the clam guide, , most likely around long island to start.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

BTW, anyone know what time mikes bait opens duing the week. I have a phone number but its disconnected. Thank you!


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

umm not sure of the name of the bait shop but the building was blue. I think across the street was a drive in type bait shop on 366.

Originally we were gonna go to Lake Loramie but more people said that the ice wasn't safe enough. We drove by Kiser Lake and saw 1 person out there.

As for the reports, I don't chase after them. Hell if I chased after reports I'd be all over the place lol.

well with a new auger some new rods and the hunger to catch something through the ice, i'll most def keep my line wet.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Joshy ,mike was open at 8 the other day when I was their so he might be open earlier.Yellow has been working for me.


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mikes bait shop is closed on mondays. For your information. He is open every day of the week is except mondays. Fished Indian today and I will say that they were on fire. I dont want to give up my exact location but it was somewhere in lucys. Caught 50 keeper gills and 4 big perch on saturday. Caught over 100 gills today about 80 keepers. Im talking 7-9 inch gills. 4 9 inch crappie, 6 perch all over 10 inches with the biggest around 13. I will say that wax worms are the ticket. Caught fish all day long. Fished from 1100 to dark. About 6-7 inches of good Ice. I will also say watch out for the idiots on snowmobiles had Two pass by less than 10 feet away from my shanty, at around 60 miles and hour. The idiots were even brave enough to come back by the one slow down after I came out of my shanty a gave him a few choice words. They need laws on how close you can ride past a shanty. I ride also but I at least have respect for the ones who are ice fishing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for the info. Looks like Ill be starting later than I wanted to.


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

physco my budy was telling me about that he saw it all sounds like a couple of a$$es to me but sounds like you had a great day


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

yea those snow mobilers were getting really close and ran over all my holes -_-


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Joshy, I'll PM you Mikes cell number but his work number is 937-843-2261. He is closed on Mondays. But right across the street from Mikes is a bait shop called LaVAns. He was opened Sunday at 7 am. Wax worms were a little old but it was better than nothing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Those snowmobilers tore through our area at mach 5 within FEET of shantys yesterday too. We had our cameras ready hoping they'd get stupid again so we could get some footage, but it never happened.

Ice was nice, bite was nice if you hole hopped and got out of the shanty


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey shake, the biggest 2 were between 20 and 21". We could never get a pattern going yesterday but did end up with enough for a fish fry.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey shake, the biggest 2 were between 20 and 21". We could never get a pattern going yesterday but did end up with enough for a fish fry.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

fished IL yesterday (monday) about 2hrs before dark. between my dad and I we caught 9 saugeye, but no size. biggest was around 15in. still had a lot of fun tho. ice was 5-6in with 4in of snow ontop this was at blackhawk


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone been doing any good this week at long Island or Blackhawk for panfish? Was thinking about going to indian lake this weekend.


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

went out tuesday was very very slow around blackhawk


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to hit Lucy's Hole around noon today if no luck there I'll try Long Island


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

went to lucy's yesterday thurs. caught 6 nice gills first 5 min. we were there thought we were on them but quickly lost the bite fished about 3 hrs. brought 12 home. no one was really catching too hot but one guy about 30 yards from us but mostly small.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Anybody doing any good at Long Island?


----------

